# pike how to tell sex



## itzbrucie13 (May 31, 2011)

how to tell male or female on a pike cichlid


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Which pike cichlid? The different species groups have different characteristics. For most pikes, the female with have spots or a white band through a dorsal.


----------



## itzbrucie13 (May 31, 2011)

Crenichichla strigatus "Striped Pike Cichlid"


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

You won't see it until they are at or near maturity, but, the females should have a white band just below the top of the dorsal fin.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

They are a pretty when they are adults.
They can reach up to 16 inches so they are likely to eat whatever fish they can swallow which could be as much as 1/3 their length if it is narrow enough to be swallowed.
Could be worse as some Pike Cichlids get more than two feet long.
I like the Dwarf Pikes but all Pike Cichlids tend to be are aggressive amongst themselves.
Most are peaceful with fish that are too big to eat.
Hope you have them in a large tank.


----------

